# White/Hair algae?



## dahcmed (Oct 11, 2006)

I noticed some hair algae on some of the plants, I read on the sticky that this could be a sign of a healthy tank. 

Though I'm seeing several of them (not sure if they're algae), on the glass, I though it was just my daughter's fingerprints , when I wiped the glass and looked closely, they seem to be like the hair algae clinging on the glass. What are these? And are they a sign of any problem in the tank?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Caqn you tell us about the tank please? How big, how many and what kinds of fish, how long its been setup, how often you do water exchanges, and water test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH?
The more info you provide the faster someone can help.


----------



## dahcmed (Oct 11, 2006)

15g fw
2-15W Light
Overhead filter (300L/hr) with foam/charcoal filter, replaced the combination filter with a foam pad last Wednesday when I started melafix

4 male fin-nipping  guppies
1 male molly, 2 female mollies, and a few babies I saw the other day

ammonia test zero (done the other night as I wanted to check it when I replaced the filter that morning)
ph is either 7.5 or 8.0 (only have the 0.5 increments)
no nitrite, nitrate or other testers  still looking for KH

I placed a DIY CO2 (only last night, so algae or whatever it is have been there before the DIY CO2)

approx. 8 plants
Tank have been setup for almost a month (1st week no plants, 2nd week, 3 plants - removed 1fake, 1 died). Then added 3 plants on 3rd week, and 4 more on 4th week). I have put it some liquid fert (tetra florapride - 15ml), when I added the plants on the 3rd week, and adding 5 drops every water change, except for the past 2 days, thinking this was causing it)

For the past 7 days, been doing 25% water change daily (was doing wc every other 3 days before that). Added melafix (6ml) and salt (half teaspoon), every water change because of fin rot on the guppies, for the past 3 days. Adding seachem aquasafe water conditioner, and also the ferts (except for the past 2 days)

Algae is white, so it's causing the glass to be a bit hazy, but still clear though.

I think that's about it. Sorry no other tester available.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

You may have staghorn. Does the hairs look like one strand or do they branch out?

You mentioned the algae is on the glass, do they look Y shaped? If so, they may be planaria on the glass.


----------



## dahcmed (Oct 11, 2006)

The on the glass is more of a Y-shape. Do I just let it be? Scrape it? Or do something to remove it. Pls advise.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

You should be able to wipe it away with a fish safe scrubby pad. I would also suggest checking phosphate levels both in the tank and in your tap water. How long in a 24 hr period do you leave your lights on?


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

You can wipe them off. Keep in minde, they are normally caused by uneaten food, high ammonia, or improper gravel cleaning.


----------



## dahcmed (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks for the advise. I'll scrape it off and reduce feeding. I feed the fish 2x, morning and night. I keep the lights on for 12hrs. Should I reduce the number of hours of lights on?


----------



## dahcmed (Oct 11, 2006)

Searched for planaria. Didn't realize they were worms :? Anyways, saw the pics of the planaria nematodes, and they look just that, though mine are about or less than a mm long.

Then, I saw this page with the planaria and limpets pics. I'm sure I've seen one limpet (http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/Tank_critters.shtml) on my glass also, I disregarded as I didn't think it was an organism. I better do some serious cleaning.


----------

